# Slide Support



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

After reading some of the rear slide issues, I decided to take some preventative steps and have a support stand made to ensure that the slide does not put undue strain on the rear slide brackets.

It is made from a couple of steel plates, a hollow pipe, threaded rod, and a large thumb screw.

I have not used it yet, so would like any feedback if I am creating another issue.

Thanks


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

marker said:


> After reading some of the rear slide issues, I decided to take some preventative steps and have a support stand made to ensure that the slide does not put undue strain on the rear slide brackets.
> 
> It is made from a couple of steel plates, a hollow pipe, threaded rod, and a large thumb screw.
> 
> ...


looks like a nice support. Did you have a shop make it for you? Looks big, how tall is it?
crunchman


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, I had a local machine shop make it for me. Probably overcharged at $50, but I don't have access to a welder.

It adjusts from about 18" to 28". If I remeber correctly, the space between the floor and the bottom of the slide is about 25".


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

marker said:


> Yes, I had a local machine shop make it for me. Probably overcharged at $50, but I don't have access to a welder.
> 
> It adjusts from about 18" to 28". If I remeber correctly, the space between the floor and the bottom of the slide is about 25".


The measurement I use when setting my support for a 210 RS is 27 inches. It is snug enough that the bunk is touching it but not really "jammed" into place.

Remember to check and tighten if necessary, the upper rail supports, those awing style brackets that the rail fastens to when deploying the bunk.

Happy Camping and Safe Travels


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

if your trailer sinks a bit into your site, (gravel, dirt, mud etc.) which they tend to do if they are not on concrete, then you could be looking at a bunch of damage. The trailer weighs much more than the amount of weight of your slide, I have not heard many good things for outside slide supports that go straight to the ground.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

rock hill said:


> if your trailer sinks a bit into your site, (gravel, dirt, mud etc.) which they tend to do if they are not on concrete, then you could be looking at a bunch of damage. The trailer weighs much more than the amount of weight of your slide, I have not heard many good things for outside slide supports that go straight to the ground.


***********************************************************************************

Thus support is for the inside slide support while slide is in and we are traveling. In additon, I wanted a bit more support for the slide for short overnight sleep stops as well.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

marker said:


> if your trailer sinks a bit into your site, (gravel, dirt, mud etc.) which they tend to do if they are not on concrete, then you could be looking at a bunch of damage. The trailer weighs much more than the amount of weight of your slide, I have not heard many good things for outside slide supports that go straight to the ground.


***********************************************************************************

Thus support is for the inside slide support while slide is in and we are traveling. In additon, I wanted a bit more support for the slide for short overnight sleep stops as well.
[/quote]

then that is a different story. It looks good for that application, in fact you need to have one if you plan on sleeping on it with the slide in, nice work.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Although a nice mod, I'm curious about storage? Unless those plates are on some sort of folding hinge with a pin/cotter pin setup on it, it looks like it'd be kind of bulky.


----------



## oldcop911 (Jun 22, 2009)

I just recently took delivery of my 230RS, and on the 1000 mile trip back to Texas, noticed that the left inside rail for the slide wanted to pull down. I ordered a roller support from Amazon made by HTC mod#HSS-10. Cost me about $70.00, but I figure it's cheap if it stops it from becoming a problem. I found that virtually all of them are too high if you leave the roller part on, so I just bolted a piece of 1x4 about 14 inches long to the base plate, then stapled and glued a piece of carpet on top of that. This stand has a weight capacity of 350 pounds, and because of the design, as pressure is put on it, the inside "tube" (which is wedge shaped) comes up against the tightening screw and keeps it from being pushed down into the outer tube. I just slip it under the slide, then pull up on the support, then tighten. Haven't gone on a trip with it yet, but I see no reason why it shouldn't work just fine.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anyone some imput on this subject with the new king beds?
I had a 2007 23KRS with the support arms under the queen.
Now I have a 2010 28ORS with a king.
It is powered in and out.
Has no support arms when the bed is all the way out








Should I have a support under the bed when in all the way and traveling?
Should I have a support under the bed if we plan on sleeping on it when the bed is in traveling position?
Gary


----------



## jbloom (Nov 16, 2009)

Just took our new 2010 210RS out for 1st time this weekend. Seems like
this forum thread might be related- noticed after 4 nights of use that
the foot of the RS bed( edge facing into the trailer ) seems to be poorly
supported. I see there are some small L brackets at the sides holding on
the 1x3 trim piece( wrapped with some vinyl) that wraps around the platform 
edge. But these L brackets are only at the far right/left edge of the trim piece. 
When you climb in/out of the bed via the step the center of the platform that 
hangs inside the trailer by ~12" is deflecting quite a bit( I know I could diet
and solve the problem but lets not go there... ) Already can see where the lip 
of the platform is starting to sag down below the 1x3 trim piece by 1/4" or so.
Looks like the bottom of the bed platform is a piece of wafer board.

Is this a common problem? Are there supposed to be more L brackets to connect
the 1x3 trim to front of the platform & stiffen things up? Or will the small screws
necessary just pull out? Is this why everyone in this thread is talking about
some kind of support post?

Is there a way to stiffen this up without resorting to support posts etc???

Otherwise- quite happy with our new trailer.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Jbloom, the support I made will do nothing for your problem, which seems much more serious to me.

Suggest you take and post a picture and start a new topic to get more attention to you specific issue.

Good luck.

Gary


----------



## jbloom (Nov 16, 2009)

marker said:


> Jbloom, the support I made will do nothing for your problem, which seems much more serious to me.
> 
> Suggest you take and post a picture and start a new topic to get more attention to you specific issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks- I showed the issue to the dealer and they agreed what I have is a factory defect in the rear
slide. Slide units itself is fine, its just the particle/wafer board that is attached to the bottom 
that is letting go.


----------



## Keith (Oct 17, 2009)

Here is the slideout support I made after reading this post. This is for the inside of the Outback when traveling down the road. We have yet to use the support, or the trailer, as we just got it in October.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Keith said:


> Here is the slideout support I made after reading this post. This is for the inside of the Outback when traveling down the road. We have yet to use the support, or the trailer, as we just got it in October.


Wow Keith that is a really nice job. Did you fabricate it yourself? material costs?

Man I need a welder or a buddy with one LOL


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, dumb question here. Does anyone know if the rear slide is made to be supported in the middle of the front end? There obviously has to be some structure in the rear slide where it contacts the rear wall at both lower corners when it's extended but is there anything inside the bottom panel in the middle? I would like to know that there is more than a skin and some foam taking the weight.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are studs that line up more or less with the rollers under the slide.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Are there rollers towards the middle of the slide or at the corners?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Are there rollers towards the middle of the slide or at the corners?


They line up more or less with the slide rails. Pull the slide out and look under and you will see them.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice job Keith!

If I had it to do over, I think I would have done something closer to your setup.


----------



## Keith (Oct 17, 2009)

Dave
I just made it my self with stuff I had laying around. I never figured out what the cost would be, but after I built this I seen one for sale for $50, I know it did not cost that much. I still have not put it in the trailer yet.
Keith


----------

